# [Need for Speed: The Run] - Sammelthread



## SimonFistrich (15. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Thread soll es um das neueste Need for Speed: The Run gehen. Fragen und Kommentare bitte in diesen Thread, damit wir alles schön gesammelt haben.

Hier einen Überblick über die aktuellen Artikel zum Spiel:

Test: Need for Speed: The Run - Die Tops & Flops der Grafik - eckige Lenkräder, realitätsnahe Gesichter und mehr

Tops & Flops der Grafik: Need for Speed: The Run - Die Tops & Flops der Grafik - eckige Lenkräder, realitätsnahe Gesichter und mehr

Auto-Galerie: Need for Speed: The Run - 66 Männerträume auf 4 Rädern in unserer Galerie - Update

Review-Übersicht: Need for Speed: The Run im Test: Review-Übersicht - So bewertet die internationale Presse das Rennspiel

15-Minuten-Video: Need for Speed: The Run - Die ersten 15 Minuten aus dem Rennspiel im Video

Was meint ihr? Tut die "Hollywood-Ausrichtung" der Reihe gut?


----------



## Schumi777 (18. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen !
Habe mir gestern das Spiel gekauft . Habe dann unter Steuerung  versucht , mein Gamepad zu finden ( Dual Action Gamepad ) . Kann es aber dort nicht finden. Nur tastatur bzw. Lenkrad !! Hat jemand das schon rausgefunden wie man andere Pads konfiguriert ??
Habe dann das Spiel einfach mal begonnen und in der ersten Sequenz, wo sich Jack aus dem Auto befreien muß , werden Buchstaben x B, und a eingeblendet . habe dann mal alle Knöpfe an der tastatur probiert, aber es tut sich nichts !!
Wer kann mir da bitte weiterhelfen ??

Danke.
Gruß kalle


----------



## Crysisheld (22. November 2011)

Gamepad ausstecken, dann werden die Tastaturzeichen angezeigt....


----------



## Rockoon24 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi erstmal.
Habe das Game heute gekauft und installiert den Origin Mist kenn ich schon von BF3, ich konnte gerademal das Intro spielen bis zum dritten Rennen beim
Altamont Pass, danach fror es einfach ein und NFS.exe funzt nicht mehr -.-
Danach habe ich es reinstalliert war aber immer noch das gleiche und beim dritten mal konnte ich es gar nicht mehr starten, ich kann wie blöd bei Origin draufklicken aber passieren tut nix. Treiber von Graka habe ich gecheckt die sind aktuell und Update auch gemacht, habe etliche Kompatibilitäts Modi
ausprobiert jedoch ohne Erfolg als Admin asufähren bringt auch nix....
BF3 hingegen läuft, aber ruckelt im Multiplayer auch bei einem Ping von 30... 
Back2Topic
Am PC kanns nicht liegen:
AMD Phenon2 X4 @ 3.40 GhZ
Nvidia GTX 560 DC2 Top
6 GB 1333 Ram

Von mir aus gesehen ist Origin total überflüssig und überbewertet denn all die Probleme wo es mist sich schleift ist's nicht wert.
Mit Ports öffnen am Router kann man vergessen, den Zyxel ist so gut das man da keine Ahnung hat und Google hilft bei dem Typ auch nicht weiter, höchstens bei der Windoof Firewall kann ich was machen. Sowas kotzt mich einfach an, statt installieren und losdaddeln schlag ich mich mehr als ein
halber Tag im I-Net rum um ne Lösung zu finden und deswegen ist wohl PCG Forum die letzte Hoffnung.
P.S: Habe schon viele Seiten abgeklappert aber keine hat geholfen 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Wegen Battlefield: ruckelt es denn auch im Singleplayer? Wenn ja, dann stimmt eher was mit Deinen Treibern usw. nicht - oder Du spielst in zu hohen Einstellungen.


Wegen NFS: teste auch mal, ob es neuere Treiber fürs Board und für Sound gibt, und auch mal Virenscanner abstellen. Ist Deine CPU übertaktet, oder sind die 3,4GHz Normaltakt?


----------



## Rockoon24 (14. Dezember 2011)

3.4 GhZ wäre der Normaltakt, ist momentan auf 3.6 GhZ übertaktet, der Sound kommt von der Nvidia Graka aus und Mainboard Treiber werde ich nicht anfassen, als ich das beim letzten mal machte musste ich Windoof neu aufsetzen und auf das habe ich ehrlichgesagt keine Lust.
Im SP ruckelt BF eben nicht, ich habe es so eingestellt das es flüssig läuft ohne Lags und das tut es auf Hoch, nur im MP kommt es mir vor als
ob ich Zeitversetzt spielen würde.
Edit: Ach ja, am Anfang lief alles reibungslos im MP sowie SP danach kam glaube ich so ein 400 Mb update und seitdem 
habe ich das Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Also, Mainbiardtreiber können heutzutage eigentlich unmöglich dazu führen, dass windows nicht mehr geht. Schau auch nach seoaraten LAN-Treibern

Teste mal mit Normtakt. die 0,2Ghz bringen eh nix. 

Und wie gesagt mal ohne Virenscanner/Firewall


----------



## Rockoon24 (14. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute nochmal Origin komplett deinstalliert +Registry ect.
Wieder Reinstalliert und voilà es funzt ohne Probleme. Auch wenn der CPU "nur" 0.2 GhZ übertaktet ist
reicht mir das völlig aus, denn bei 3.7 GhZ läuft er viel zu heiss und instabil.
Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe ;D

Greetz aus der Schweiz


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich meinte an sich mit "nur 0,2", dass Du es auch direkt auf Standardtakt lassen kannst   das verbaucht sonst nur unnötig Strom.


----------



## Asclepeios (22. Mai 2012)

Hi @ll !!!

Ich hoffe diese Zeilen erscheinen mal im Magazin !!

Was sich EA da geleistet hat ist nun wirklich absolut unter der Gürtellinie. Hier ein Teil der Bugs, Fehler und Unmöglichkeiten.
Es geht los man kauft die DVD und will installieren, geht nicht. (erst durch download bei Origin)
Nachdem man alle Account-hürden gemeistert hat und denkt man kann anfangen, weit gefehlt.
Spielsteurung buggy, nicht erkannt, nicht mal nen simpler USB-Joystick. Kann nur Tastatur benutzen.(geht seeeehr vielen so)
Um dann nach weiteren Spielstarts festzustellen das man die Tastatur Konfiguration ständig neu einstellen muß. (IMMER jeden tag)
Weiter mit den Soundeinstellungen oder und Nicht-einstellungen. Keine separate Einstellungen für die verschieden Sounds Möglich.
Und dann wird man im Multiplayer auch noch genervt durch nen Chat den man nicht mal abschalten kann und oft so genervt durch andere
das man gefrustet das Spiel beendet.
Wenn man schonmal ein paar freunde gefunden hat ist es nicht mal möglich in der Freundesgruppe zu spielen weil andere (nerver) sich ständig
einklinken können, in das laufende Rennen, und man dann auch da nichts anderes bleibt als abzuschalten.
Ergo das benutzen des gekauften Produkts wird einen nahezu unmöglich gemacht.
Und last but not least, wenn man von vorne anfangen will geht das auch nicht, wieder eine Benutzungseinschränkung.
Die mich vermuten lässt das Die "EA" auf biegen und brechen kohle machen will. 
Ich hoffe das EA das gegenteil erlebt. Das die User und Gamer dem eine Quittung erteilen.
So gehts nicht !!!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Also, ich hab es neulich für 15€ geholt und keinerlei Probleme beim Installieren und mit Bugs oder so. Beim Joystick kann es auch bei anderen Spielen probleme geben, da viele nur auf das xbox-Pad angelegt sind - bei manchen anderen Pads kann man dafür dann per Schalter einen Modus aktivieren, so dass es damit dann problemlos geht.

Das mit dem neu Anfangen versteh ich nicht ganz - was meinst Du damit? Dass Dein Spielerlevel wieder auf 1 gesetzt wird?

Zu den Freundesdingen kann ich nix sagen, da ich mich bisher nur spontan per Zufall einem Rennen hab anschließen lassen.


----------



## Asclepeios (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Herbboy !!

Die haben das fürn pc programmiert oder nicht, verkaufen fürn pc tun sie es ja auch. Aber werfe mal einen blick in das betreffende EA Forum, ich hab nicht gezählt, aber 50 Beschwerden sind das mindestens zum thema Spielsteuerung. Bei früheren Games (Carbon,Mostwanted) ging das auch problemlos.
Na klar, die karriere wieder mal spielen, wie bei allen games, wann ich will. Mach ich immer. Mit der LVL 30 Grenze ist das obermist. Man kommt nicht weiter. Ergo man verliert die Lust.
Und wenn Du in den Multiplayermodus spielst, wirste automatisch durch den Chat gemervt. !!


----------

